# [V]Pc Games vom 2/2010 bis 3/2011



## Mietzevogel (6. März 2011)

Ich verkaufe Pc Games Zeitschriften von* 2/2010 bis 3/2011*  sowie eine Gamesstar und  Pcgames 8/09  mit den dazugehörigen Games. Dazu Gehören:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Legend Hand of God
So Blonde
Worldshift
Paraworld
Summer Athletics 
Anstoss 2007
Kings Bounty The Legend
Rainbow Six Lockdown
Two Worlds
Desperados 2
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Rome Total War Gold Edition
Titan Quest
Heroes 5 Might and Magic
Spellforce 2

von 
Der Gamesstar und den Pcgames 8/09 und 10/10 finde ich die Spiele nicht mehr.

*Wer alle nimmt bekommt sie für 30 inkl. *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Zeitschriften und Games sind im gebrauchten Zustand, müssten aber noch funktionieren.

Die Bezahlung des Kaufpreises und der Versandkosten erfolgt durch Vorkasse per Überweisung
oder Barzahlung bei Abholung in 14xxx.
Der Artikel ist nach bestem Gewissen beschrieben und nach EU Recht gebe ich keine Gewährleistung, Garantie oder das Recht auf den Umtausch.
Versand erfolgt ausschließlich Vesichert via Hermes oder Dhl.
Alle anderen Arten gehen zu lasten des Käufers
Alle Artikel im Gebrauchten Zustand wenn nicht anders beschrieben.


----------

